# New zip line at HHV



## PearlCity (Sep 26, 2014)

Opened up the Honolulu Star Advertiser this morning.  Looks like the vendor that provides all those activity rentals at HHV is trying to get approval for a zip line to run from the parking garage over the lagoon fronting lagoon tower at HHV. 

I think that's kinda weird. And it'll be ugly. Am I the only one?


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm at the Lagoon tower now, and saw the same article. I don't think I care for this. There is enough noise here already, between the luaus and the constant beeping from trucks, buses, and shuttles backing up.
But at least it would only be during the day, and would be below most rooms.


----------



## Blues (Sep 26, 2014)

I have to agree.  I love ziplining *in the appropriate settings.*  In fact, I plan to take DGD ziplining on the Big Island when we go next month.  In the rain forest of the Kohala peninsula.  But HHV is an urban setting.  Not only would it be an eyesore for the thousands of guests there, it also doesn't sound like any fun to me.

-Bob


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay good I thought I was the only one that didn't think this was a good idea.  I mean the green area fronting the Lagoon tower is nice. So is the lagoon. Why ruin it?

THen the other question would be who would want to do that? I thought Ziplining was to see areas you didn't have ready access to.. 

Well hopefully it doesn't get approved.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2014)

Hawaii News Now Video - http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/clip/10628420/zip-line-may-become-reality-in-waikiki



> From - http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/26637847/zip-line-may-become-reality-in-waikiki
> 
> _Zip line may become reality in Waikiki_
> _Tourists and residents could see different views of Waikiki if a proposed zip line becomes a reality. According to the Honolulu Star-Advertiser, Waikiki Beach Activities Ltd., the pool and beach service provider for Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Resort, has outlined a plan to operate a zip line over Hilton's oceanfront lagoon.
> ...


----------



## bastroum (Sep 26, 2014)

What are they thinking? They are going to zip line over events on the Lagoon Lawn. These people are nuts.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 26, 2014)

Seems like a bad idea to me..


----------



## linsj (Sep 26, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> Okay good I thought I was the only one that didn't think this was a good idea.  I mean the green area fronting the Lagoon tower is nice. So is the lagoon. Why ruin it?
> 
> THen the other question would be who would want to do that? I thought Ziplining was to see areas you didn't have ready access to..
> 
> Well hopefully it doesn't get approved.



I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 26, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> THen the other question would be *who would want to do that?* I thought Ziplining was to see areas you didn't have ready access to..


The zip line on Freemont Street in downtown Las Vegas seems to be popular.  I would expect this one in HHV to be popular as well (if it gets built).

Kurt


----------



## weavershome (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope this does not actually happen. 

The lagoon is busy with people swimming, paddleboarding, etc but it still feels peaceful. As peaceful as it can be with kids all over. I have two so I am ok with that. 

The zipline seems like it would add a little chaos to the scene. Not to mention this big ugly cable disrupting an otherwise pretty setting.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> The zip line on Freemont Street in downtown Las Vegas seems to be popular.  I would expect this one in HHV to be popular as well (if it gets built).
> 
> Kurt


But why would you do a pretty lame one in Waikiki when there are so many other prettier ones to do? 

I imagine the one in downtown Las Vegas includes some drunkards.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 27, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> But why would you do a pretty lame one in Waikiki when there are so many other prettier ones to do?
> 
> I imagine the one in downtown Las Vegas includes some drunkards.



Well *I* wouldn't do either, but I'm sure if it is built it will be popular.  The general populace likes some strange things...

Kurt


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 27, 2014)

bastroum said:


> What are they thinking? They are going to zip line over events on the Lagoon Lawn. These people are nuts.



To hell with the the lawn, it goes over the lagoon.  Wonder how many people will try to jump off the zip line into the lagoon, I would have when I was a young crazy kid jumping off of house/garage roofs into 4 foot above ground pools.


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> To hell with the the lawn, it goes over the lagoon.  Wonder how many people will try to jump off the zip line into the lagoon, I would have when I was a young crazy kid jumping off of house/garage roofs into 4 foot above ground pools.



As I stated above, I think it's a bad idea.  But this argument doesn't hold water.  When on the zip line, you're secured in a harness that's securely clipped to the line.  You can't release it yourself.  An employee at the end of the zip line has to release you from the line, at which point you can get out of the harness.

-Bob


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 27, 2014)

Blues said:


> As I stated above, I think it's a bad idea.  But this argument doesn't hold water.  When on the zip line, you're secured in a harness that's securely clipped to the line.  You can't release it yourself.  An employee at the end of the zip line has to release you from the line, at which point you can get out of the harness.
> 
> -Bob


Obviously I haven't been on a zip line before.


----------



## GregT (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh, I can't believe this -- it looks like it is moving forward.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...kiki_zipline_moving_forward.html?id=296278431


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2015)

How about zip lines from the towers to the beach?
Or parasailing from the roof-tops?
We could avoid wasting time in elevators!
.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 16, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> How about zip lines from the towers to the beach?
> Or parasailing from the roof-tops?
> We could avoid wasting time in elevators!



Could have used a zip line the last time I checked out from Lagoon Tower, 4th floor. Elevator #1 (of 3) was being used by Maintenance and was unavailable. Every time one of the remaining elevator doors opened, the car was filled to the max--either with people from the upper floors or with a staff member moving furniture. After 30 minutes of waiting, I finally took an available car going up and rode it until it came back down to the lobby. Sheesh.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 16, 2015)

GregT said:


> Ugh, I can't believe this -- it looks like it is moving forward.
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...kiki_zipline_moving_forward.html?id=296278431



The Diamond Head side of the Lagoon Tower is about to get a whole lot noisier.

So cheesy.


----------



## vacationbear (Mar 16, 2015)

Gasp...
What a rotten idea!
They should invest in another water slide- and make that three stories tall!


----------



## Kokolea (Mar 16, 2015)

*Now, six-month pilot operation*

This plan is a pilot, it is written in the article that it is with a six month expiration.　
However, I think and attract customers track record of six months, and also the possible continuation by reputation from the hotel and timeshare guests.
The views and the noise is worried…

http://www.bloomberg.com/research/markets/news/article.asp?docKey=600-201503141204KRTRIB__BUSNEWS_31227_17108-1


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 16, 2015)

I still think this is a bad idea.. seems out of place over the grass and lagoon


----------



## tompalm (Mar 17, 2015)

Agree, it just looks bad.  Waikiki is turning into a circus with stuff like this.  It takes away from the scenery.  I hope someone can forward all these comments to the Hilton or whoever might be approving it.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 17, 2015)

What's next, 'gators in the lagoon?


----------



## BillW (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait til the complaints roll in from guests sleeping in when a zip line rider lets out that ear piercing WAHOOOOOOOO! early in the morning and it echoes off the buildings.


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 4, 2015)

*Waikiki Zipline at Hilton Hawaiian Village Delayed*

7/14/2015:  https://oahuzipline.com/waikiki-zipline-at-hilton-hawaiian-village-delayed/


----------

